# seeking Greeks for Auschwitz Documentary



## castingmoody

My name is Kirkland Moody and I am casting some voices for a short documentary film about Auschwitz produced by the Shoah Foundation.

We are searching for Greek boys who speak English with a Greek accent as well as fluent Greek to record some quotes from people who were at Auschwitz during WWII. The basic age range we are looking for is 9-18, the target being 13 years old.

The recordings will be for a short documentary film which will play at a ceremony at Auschwitz on January 27. After that it will be part of the tour of the Auschwitz Memorial and Museum. The director is Academy Award and Emmy Award winner James Moll, co-founder of the Shoah Foundation.

We are only casting voices, so people will not be on camera. There is pay of $200 for the final recording session. We need someone ASAP. Any help or leads you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Please pass this along to anyone you may know who would be interested. 

I can be contacted at 213-949-5123.


----------

